# Great Porterhouse dinner



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I received a box of dry aged steaks from Peter Luger Steakhouse yesterday and decided to grill one up for dinner last night. It was more than enough for my wife and me to enjoy. The only thing I have to say is it was delicious. Thought I'd post some pics.

*
The Porterhouse as it was shipped with one of the bottles of steak sauce.*










*Close up*










*Simply seasoned*










*On the grill and falling off the bone*










*Last night's victim....a PSD1 2004 EL*



















I was so eager to eat the steak that I forgot to snap some pics of the final dinner. :r We also had some grilled corn, mashed potatoes and a great caesar salad. We paired the dinner with a tasty bottle of 2005 Chimney Rock Cab. Everything was delicious! The steak was SO tender. I can't wait to eat the others that came with it!

As for the cigar, it was tasty, smooth, complex and full of Partagas flavor. I enjoyed it a lot!

All in all, what a great way to kick off the weekend.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn!!! That was a big steak. Glad you enjoyed it.:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

SWEET. Do you just get random shipments of beef often? 

My wife & I are just now watching the Travel Channel and about 15 minutes was on Luger's. Have you been? 

I was very excited to try it and had the opportunity on a business trip to NYC not too long ago. It was certainly good (and great beef) and I was really glad to finally try such a famous institution with so much history but I did find we like Mastro's out here so much better!

(great wine u chose btw!)

GO BRUINS!:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ucla695 said:


>


Wow, just wow. :dr


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> SWEET. Do you just get random shipments of beef often?
> 
> My wife & I are just now watching the Travel Channel and about 15 minutes was on Luger's. Have you been?
> 
> ...


:r:r:r:r No, I usually don't order food thru the mail. Especially steak. It was a gift from a very generous friend.

That's funny that they just showed it on TV. I'll have to keep an eye out for it. Do you remember the name of the program? I've never been, but I will put it on my list of must go tos when I'm in NYC. Mastros is GREAT!

Thanks. Chimney is one of our faves.:tu

Unfortunately, UCLA is getting slaughtered today.:hn


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Dang!
It looks good :dr
But I think it cooked a little long:r:r( I like mine RARE):ss


----------



## The Cyclist (Jul 27, 2008)

Dang, that looks good!! Just for that, I might do porterhouse next weekend!

Good game last night (obviously we're talking SC) and the Marquez fight.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> :r:r:r:r No, I usually don't order food thru the mail. Especially steak. It was a gift from a very generous friend.


I'll say! Do they have room for another beaf-eating pal? :dr



ucla695 said:


> That's funny that they just showed it on TV. I'll have to keep an eye out for it. Do you remember the name of the program? I've never been, but I will put it on my list of must go tos when I'm in NYC. Mastros is GREAT!


It was like 'Steak favorites' or 'Best Steak' or something like that and showed up before an hour of 'Fried Favorites' and after 'Hamburger Favorites' (there was one hamburger joint somewhere that has been FRYING their meat in the same dang oil for 92 years; yep, the oil is insured - CRAZY).

The Maitre D' of Luger's went and opened up a very good steakhouse (actually now there are two) in Manhattan so you don't have to trek to Brooklyn (not that the trek is bad at all, it's just over the bridge)....place called Wolfgang's. If you can't hit Luger's because of location, try Wolfgang's, very similar food but obviously not the history of Luger's, and Wolfgang's is swankier while Luger's is, well, just very old....wood table & chairs, nothing fancy, just great beef. I liked how not fancy Luger's was, just unlike any steakhouse I've ever been to.



ucla695 said:


> Unfortunately, UCLA is getting slaughtered today.:hn


BRUTAL game. We can make it up.

Oh, because of you & that show, we went over to Bristol Farms and picked up a filet for the wife and a dry-aged Ribeye for me. You did a better job at grillin' it up than I did. But man, beef, so good.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

The Cyclist said:


> Dang, that looks good!! Just for that, I might do porterhouse next weekend!
> 
> Good game last night (obviously we're talking SC) and the Marquez fight.


LOL! Yeah the game and the fight were good. Although I think the fight was a little more exciting.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> It was like 'Steak favorites' or 'Best Steak' or something like that and showed up before an hour of 'Fried Favorites' and after 'Hamburger Favorites' (there was one hamburger joint somewhere that has been FRYING their meat in the same dang oil for 92 years; yep, the oil is insured - CRAZY).
> 
> BRUTAL game. We can make it up.
> 
> Oh, because of you & that show, we went over to Bristol Farms and picked up a filet for the wife and a dry-aged Ribeye for me. You did a better job at grillin' it up than I did. But man, beef, so good.


Thanks for the name of the show. I'll keep an eye out for it. Dang, the same oil for 92 years? That's insane. Well, it must be good if it's insured. :r

:r Bristol Farms has some tasty dry aged steaks!:tu


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't think of a better way to start the weekend! :dr


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> Do you remember the name of the program?


The wife says it was actually called 'Steak Paradise'. Found it! http://www.travelchannel.com/Travel...artTravelIdeasFmt?vgnextfmt=artTravelIdeasFmt


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> The wife says it was actually called 'Steak Paradise'. Found it! http://www.travelchannel.com/Travel...artTravelIdeasFmt?vgnextfmt=artTravelIdeasFmt


Thanks! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Who got the Fillet side and who got the Sirloin side?


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

She snagged the filet side while I was outside messing with the BBQ and was kind enough to let me taste a bite. :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ucla695 said:


> She snagged the filet side while I was outside messing with the BBQ and was kind enough to let me taste a bite. :r


Women! :r


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice! You are missing a shot w/ the steak cut open so we can see how you cooked it but everything looks nice.

I saw that steakhouse on the Food Network the other night... best steak in the nation... very cool.


----------

